# snowpulse cylinder refill?



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

Check out the local dive shops (Denver Divers on University?) and see if they are set up. We are setup with a dive shop to fill BCA and Snowpulse canisters up in the Vail area if that helps and I know the burst disc replacement is pretty easy. Although its Snowpulse's competition, Backcountry Access is based out of Boulder and might also have a fill station setup. 
-Andy
Alpine Quest Sports

The fill shop up here is called Beaver Divers btw


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure of the details, but Climbing, Backpacking, Back Country Skiing at Neptune Mountaineering

does refill canisters.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

We are a long way from Laramie but if you get in a pinch and need a snowpulse refill around Buena Vista Co feel free to stop by.

Burandt's Backcountry Adventure


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, if you're looking for a refill, I gotta assume there's a story behind it worth hearing. Please tell about how you used it up. It's OK f you were practcing or left the valve open - that's probably what I would have done...

Looking forward,

-Andy


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

what about a hydroponic shop that refills co2 cylinders for the pot growers? I bet there is a shop that does that in FOCO. What about a dive shop in northern colorado?


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Snowpulse and BCA do not use CO2, Beaver divers in Avon will fill for you and so will BCA in Boulder.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

BCA in Boulder would be your best bet. But a dive shop or fire dept can do it if you have the right adapter Snowbigdeal sells the adabters and they are the same for BCA Snowpulse and WARY. But before you let some one who has never filled one read this.
Important Info on Avy Bag Canisters and Refilling - SnoWest Snowmobile Forum


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

sledhooligan said:


> BCA in Boulder would be your best bet. But a dive shop or fire dept can do it if you have the right adapter Snowbigdeal sells the adabters and they are the same for BCA Snowpulse and WARY. But before you let some one who has never filled one read this.
> Important Info on Avy Bag Canisters and Refilling - SnoWest Snowmobile Forum


Thanks for that link. I tested and had mine (wary) filled here in Denver and didn't know about the temperature concern.


----------

